# Can not privately message other members



## RobTheBub (Jan 7, 2023)

Apologies if this information is available somewhere, I couldn’t find it. I just joined the forum and I can not privately message other members. Is there something I need to do to unlock that capability?


----------



## callwill (Jan 7, 2023)

RobTheBub said:


> Apologies if this information is available somewhere, I couldn’t find it. I just joined the forum and I can not privately message other members. Is there something I need to do to unlock that capability?


There is a requirement of at least 3 posts i think before you can PM. @TUGBrian can answer this for sure.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 7, 2023)

You have to make a few public posts before the 'Newbie' designation changes to 'guest' & you can click on the blue username to PM another person.

This rule is to keep unknown users from blasting unwelcome spam or whatnot.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2023)

this is correct.  the feature is disabled for new registered non members who have not made at least 3 or 4 posts.


----------



## RobTheBub (Jan 7, 2023)

Thanks for the clarification both! I better start posting then!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 8, 2023)

Welcome, to the TUG WEBSITE. "Where Knowledge is Power" by Bacon.

To the OP, Where do you own your timeshare?


----------



## callwill (Jan 8, 2023)

pedro47 said:


> Welcome, to the TUG WEBSITE. "Where Knowledge is Power" by Bacon.
> 
> To the OP, Where do you own your timeshare?


I dont know, i think its more like I have knowledge that bacon has power, super power!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 8, 2023)

bacon is definitely power!


----------



## callwill (Jan 8, 2023)

RobTheBub said:


> Thanks for the clarification both! I better start posting then!


So has that been unlocked for you yet?


----------



## pedro47 (Monday at 6:06 PM)

To the OP, when you are free, please read TUG’s “ Help & Advice“ section, to give you more information about buying a timeshare and other related timeshare information.


----------



## Makai Guy (Wednesday at 3:22 PM)

Some unrelated posts tacked on here have been moved to a new thread in the Marriott forum.


----------

